
Show HN: Bento – Delivering custom bento boxes in 15 minutes in SF - LifeAfterCubes
http://bentonow.com
======
callahad
That's way higher touch than the closest analogue we have have in Minneapolis:
[http://www.tacocatmn.com/](http://www.tacocatmn.com/)

Then again, Taco Cat doesn't require an iPhone to get tacos.

~~~
frik
Bento looks great, though I agree with you it wouldn't hurt if they offer at
least a minimal web version or an API.

~~~
LifeAfterCubes
Thanks! We'll get there and definitely on our roadmap -- just launched 3 weeks
ago :)

------
jggonz
Recommendation: Add an input box to the page where I can type in my email and
receive a notification when the android app is available. By the time tomorrow
comes I won't remember that Bento exists and I really want to try out your
product.

~~~
LifeAfterCubes
Yes, good point!

------
kholmes79
Saw it launch at Launch Conference and tried it out. Generous portions, great
price, beautiful packaging. This reminds me I need to try it again soon. +1 on
web UI.

------
chuckreynolds
I've done Bento twice now - happy both times. Re: tip comment from @JSnake -
it's a % setting when ordering - defaults to 15% if I remember correctly.

------
fredgrott
I really am impressed by the packaging..very good work

------
arsenide
I love this idea, and the website is so clear and inviting. I'd order some
right now if I was on the other side of the US. :)

------
jordanmessina
The packaging looks really nice. I've always thought other similar services
fell short with packaging and presentation.

------
matt_morgan
Step 3--enter your address? You mean "confirm your address," right? (I don't
have a way to test.)

------
yellowapple
Bummer that it's SF-only; would love to see something like this in Reno.

Oh well; at least we've got Jimmy John's.

------
lukelightning
Tried it a few times already and highly recommend!

------
bdavidsocraveit
Faster than sprig,Better than spoonrocket

------
heyheyhey
Are consumers expected to tip?

~~~
LifeAfterCubes
It's optional, but yes. We don't charge a delivery fee. Consumers have the
option to tip through the app or give our servers a cash tip.

~~~
SpacialSense
One of my favorite aspects of Uber is that the tip is factored into the price.
Please consider just adding a $1.50-2 surcharge and specifying that the tip is
included.

------
JSnake
Now I wish I lived in SF just for this.

------
freeasinfree
iOS only? Not even a web-based version? Priorities people, jeez.

~~~
LifeAfterCubes
We'll get there and definitely on our roadmap -- just launched 3 weeks ago :)

